# Massachusetts insurance



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

all of us Mass. guys know that insurance is insanly priced around here. Just wondering what the average 18 - 30 year old is paying for single health insurance?


----------



## bigboyjeep (Jan 31, 2006)

*hi mike !*



mike33087 said:


> all of us Mass. guys know that insurance is insanly priced around here. Just wondering what the average 18 - 30 year old is paying for single health insurance?


hi mike im jend!, new here bro. you could check
http://www.insurance-quote-free.com. Might help your concern, and whats very amuzing see how other ins. company priced against each other. Only 5 or 6 years ago insurance premiums seemed very affordable with fantastic coverage to match. Well, if you're an individual or family who pays for insurance today chances are you're literally getting punched in the pocket book, and it hurts.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

I am not single but I pay $900 directly through BCBS of MA for a family plan with prescription coverage. Just went up from $720


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

$320 last year, $262 now


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

I pay 190 a month, my girlfriend is 300 and I got my son covered under a RI state program for the bubble. We applied for the state program together, but I make a bit too much money, so my girlfriend, who doesn't work, is going to reapply by her self. Just another advantage of staying single!!


----------



## bigboyjeep (Jan 31, 2006)

just renew mine pay $120 per month my lowest so far. check http://www.insurancepaylite.com see current insurance companies prices :waving:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

18 year old male... $2150 a year on one truck and $450 on the other one (it's under my Dad's insurance).


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

Health Insurance


John


----------



## Emerscape (Mar 23, 2005)

was paying $500 a month for both my girlfriend and I for Blue Cross and Blue Shield PPO through Massachusetts Business Association. You need to have two employees in your company to qualify. My girlfriend and I were the two employees.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

CARDOCTOR said:


> Health Insurance


DOOH! Sorry about my earlier post. Maybe I should learn to read! I was going to say you guys have some good truck insurance!


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

I pay 2400 for the year but I have a very high deductible for hospital visits.


----------



## bigboyjeep (Jan 31, 2006)

bigboyjeep said:


> just renew mine pay $120 per month my lowest so far. check http://www.insurancepaylite.com see current insurance companies prices :waving:


Sometimes insurance companies (i.e. Geico, Progressive) that insure you over the phone will give you an INITIAL quote, which sounds pretty good. But then they'll look up your record and that quote will change. So be sure the prices you're getting are the exact price you're paying when you sign on that dotted line.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

make sure the company you are looking at is worth the money too. Saving $200 per month is worthless when the insurance company won;t cover whet you need!

Fallon, for example is almost totally worthless east of Worcester- there are no in plan hospitals. Lots of the discount healt coverage is reimbursement for covered services- so you have to pay the doctor and they will reimburse you IF it's covered......

If you have a PCP talk to them befiore signing for a new insurer for recomendations and warnings.


----------

